# FDA Warning Casts Suspicion on Bodybuilding Supplements and Sports Nutrition Industry



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Warning Casts Suspicion on Bodybuilding Supplements and Sports Nutrition Industry by Millard Baker The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) issued a Public Health Advisory (PHA) warning consumers to avoid using bodybuilding supplements claiming to contain ???steroids???, ???steroid-like substances???, ???steroid alternatives??? and ???hormone products???. The FDA warning failed to give guidance on the specific [...]

*Read More...*


----------

